# Today's touchless wash



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Car had a coating of Turtlewax sealant hydrophobic wax (aka Seal n Shine in the US) last wash.

Only been commuting in fine weather this week so not that dirty.
However, as I park near a tree at work and home there is a layer of dust that is a little sticky that's been baked on in the sunshine.

Thought I'd give it a quick touchless wash so whipped out my Worx Hydroshot and leaf blower, pump sprayer with Powermaxed Jetwash and Wax and a couple of buckets of water.

Covered the car in prewash and jetrinsed off to reveal the return of beads.

The blower did a quick job of removing the water.
As there was no abrasion from wash mitt or drying towel, I think there was very little to no loss of slickness to the paint.

So often the slickness of wax etc disappears after one or two washes.

A couple of after pics included. Forgot to take before shots.






























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking Nice.SJ.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you have to wash the wheels separately?


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

That's impressive for a touchless wash and dry ? That WORX pretty good ?

What was the pre-wash ?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Not a boring colour at all, nice to see something as rare these days. Like it:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good, said it before, but cracking motor in a brilliant colour :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

JB052 said:


> Did you have to wash the wheels separately?


Same as bodywork.
Just spray prewash on and jetrinsed off.
They had some Turtlewax Rinse and Shine last wash so the weeks debris just blasted off.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

BarryAllen said:


> That's impressive for a touchless wash and dry ? That WORX pretty good ?
> 
> What was the pre-wash ?


The Worx Hydroshot is no way as powerful as a proper Jetwash machine but good enough to jetrinse after a prewash application.

I really rate the corded Worx leaf blower though.

I've been using Powermaxed Jetwash and Wax for a while now.
You can see in the pic, that my 5 litre bottle is nearly empty.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

HEADPHONES said:


> The Worx Hydroshot is no way as powerful as a proper Jetwash machine but good enough to jetrinse after a prewash application.
> 
> I really rate the corded Worx leaf blower though.
> 
> ...


Yes sorry, I never appreciated that was a dedicated pre-wash.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Good work . 
I did the same on a fairly clean car but with BH auto foam rinsed with the kranzle k10 .
Dried with my new Blo air Gt 
Came up spotless .
Wheels were pretty good but would need a contact wash with the woolie for perfect results.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

oooo I like that! Love a 350z the Nismo bodykit


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Did another touchless wash today.
Same as before.
Seeing how long a little but often touchless approach will work in this sunny dusty climate.
Still slick and beading.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Looks good fella. Do you use the foam bottle that comes with the hydro?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

uberbmw said:


> Looks good fella. Do you use the foam bottle that comes with the hydro?


I've bought the foam bottle TWICE now.
Each time it's ok for a few uses then goes faulty.
When it works it's grand.
But instead of emptying the bottle, my lance not only draws detergent from the bottle, but gradually adds water to it until it fills to the brim.
So it's impossible to predict dilution ratios.

I use a pump sprayer for prewash now.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

This is the beading after touchless wash 4 last week.
Did number 5 this morning but was in a rush to get to work so no pics but it looked similar


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Touchless wash number 7

Been about 6 weeks since it had a 2BM wash and the TW applied.
Still beading well.






























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

This will end the test as I want to use some fallout remover, clay cloth, AF Tripple and Fusso in a few days. Not because it's really necessary.........just because :b

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

HEADPHONES said:


> This will end the test as I want to use some fallout remover, clay cloth, AF Tripple and Fusso in a few days. Not because it's really necessary.........just because :b
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Have fun 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice motor, love the wheels!

Must say I’ve been very underwhelmed by my Worx hydroshot.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

wayne451 said:


> Nice motor, love the wheels!
> 
> Must say I've been very underwhelmed by my Worx hydroshot.


I'd love to have a proper pressure washer, but kitchen is other end of the house and plumbing would be a headache.
The Hydroshot is definitely not a substitute but much better that just a cup or sponge 
Couldn't do a good prewash at all without one, and rinsing wheels was a nightmare using a 2L coke bottle with a sports cap to squirt water between the spokes!

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I did another one of these the other evening.

Difference this time was 1.The zed had a coat of 50:50 Sonax BSD & Chemical Guys Hybrid Spray Sealant used as a drying aid last proper wash.

2. Ran out of Powermaxed Jetwash & Wax and using Powermaxed Traffic Film Remover now.

3. After the rinse I gave it a spritz of Turtlewax Dry and Shine then gently rinsed the TW off.



The Dry and Shine caused epic beading as it was rinsed off and left a nice slick finish.

No worries about it going dark by the time I finished as the only time I touched the paint was with my little pinky to feel the slickness imparted by the Dry and Shine.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Pic looks like it is pitch black when I finished but it was kinda twighlight.
Neighbour still thought I was bonkers using a leaf lower IN THE DARK ON THE CAR 









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------

